# Car Drawings I made 10 years ago



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2017)

Hiya!

So I was looking in my old papers, and find these pieces of drawings I did about 10 years ago. They look surprisingly good. I never thought I actually drawn something decent, but now this makes me think I may be underestimating myself after all  I hope you enjoy!

I was around 12 years old back then.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 27, 2017)

I give it three thumbs up and a personal recommendation.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 27, 2017)

I really like the blue one in the lower right hand corner. Ever think about picking the old hobby back up?

PS I'm impressed you still have drawings from when you were 12. I am not so organized.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 27, 2017)

@x65943 NO ONE is that organized.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2017)

KingpinSlim said:


> I give it three thumbs up and a personal recommendation.


Haha thanks man 


x65943 said:


> I really like the blue one in the lower right hand corner. Ever think about picking the old hobby back up?
> 
> PS I'm impressed you still have drawings from when you were 12. I am not so organized.


Thanks man! I really like this one too, by far the best looking one! You see, I'm really curious how I could handle this again. I haven't even tried to draw anything in years.


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 27, 2017)

Actually, I think I have quite a few old comics I made 10 years ago. Maybe I'll post a topic with those as well.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Actually, I think I have quite a few old comics I made 10 years ago. Maybe I'll post a topic with those as well.


Please do man! I'm interested to see them


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Please do man! I'm interested to see them


Then I will! Sometime tomorrow, that is.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Haha thanks man
> 
> Thanks man! I really like this one too, by far the best looking one! You see, I'm really curious how I could handle this again. I haven't even tried to draw anything in years.


I bet you'll have to struggle at first to get back in the swing of things, but then it will come back, and you'll have fun with it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I bet you'll have to struggle at first to get back in the swing of things, but then it will come back, and you'll have fun with it.


I'll take this in consideration! I should have 2 weeks off in a few days, I could always give a new attempt at drawing cars! Those were based on hot-wheels models, by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 29, 2017)

all of the drawings from when I was 12 were burned to the ground and I certainly dont regret it

(I was a weeaboo who thought she didnt have to draw a sketch before actually drawing)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 29, 2017)

haha those drawings are nice, i still have my 12 and 13 years old drawings too XD


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2017)

this is how I used to draw cars. idk why. (drawn from memory, using MS Paint.)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2017)

That a Nissan Cube?

@mthrnite Vinny drew your Cube!


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 29, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> (I was a weeaboo who thought she didnt have to draw a sketch before actually drawing)


My drawing process seems to be to barrel into it without any planning, then become so disgusted with how it turns out that I quit drawing for years. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 29, 2017)

i keep drawing because my cringing at past drawings is a sign of improvement.


----------



## BORTZ (May 15, 2017)

Looks like quite the traffic jam


----------



## osirisjem (May 15, 2017)

Is the green one a Porsche ?


----------



## Sn0rlax (May 15, 2017)

yah


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 15, 2017)

For some very weird reason this totally made me think of Street Rod.


----------



## Sliter (May 15, 2017)

Chip Foose probably started like that too xD
these remind me of Top gear on snes, on the selection screen o3o


----------



## T-hug (Jul 11, 2017)

I saw this thread back when you made it and remembered I had drawn some cars over 20 years ago but didn't think I still had the pictures.

Started a Summer clean out this morning and found this one which I think I copied from a toy Lamborghini around 1996:


Spoiler












And then I found this one which is from a really hard game from the 90s, I copied it from the game case. 
Props if you are under 25 and know what it is:



Spoiler


----------



## narutopet112 (Jul 11, 2017)

i really like it! Its like you had some blue prints for a cartoon you would make


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 11, 2017)

Controls in that game were so frustrating... Argh... it is a ROTTen game certainly. (still too old for props)


Spoiler



If only ROTTen was spelled ROTRen... but well, it will do I guess


----------



## T-hug (Jul 13, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Controls in that game were so frustrating... Argh... it is a ROTTen game certainly. (still too old for props)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ya I don't think I ever beat it just remember it being ridiculously hard.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2017)

T-hug said:


> I saw this thread back when you made it and remembered I had drawn some cars over 20 years ago but didn't think I still had the pictures.
> 
> Started a Summer clean out this morning and found this one which I think I copied from a toy Lamborghini around 1996:
> 
> ...


That lambo looks amazing!
And that blue character reminds me of a shitty fighting game called Rise of the Robots.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 13, 2017)

Better than anything i could ever do.


----------

